# My first 2011 baby



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is the picture of my first 2011 baby. He was the one that went so fast. Mom is Thumbalina and a FF.

For Sale


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats he is adorable. And tell mom good job :hi5:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

AW!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

awwweee he's CUTE!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Ohhhhhh, he is SO CUTE!

Love the pic where he's facing towards the camera....those ears are just TOO adorable!! Awwwwww.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

I am so glad that all went well!! He is a cutie and mama sure does love him


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Congrats~~!! He looks great...well done momma


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Love his markings! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree he is very adorable!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

He's a cutie! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :stars:


----------

